# Lost pointer on chrome



## bsnider (Apr 13, 2001)

I have a touch screen laptop with windows 10. The mouse pointer disappears in chrome. I'm sure the fix is simple, but, I can't find it.


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

try this prob the same for win 10


----------



## bsnider (Apr 13, 2001)

The pointer is only invisible on Chrome and Google products, not microsoft. It works great on all microsoft products. I suspect Microsoft is responsible, however, I will try and keep an open mind.


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

have you updated to the latest version of chrome? 

saw this fix to try 

Go to Chrome Settings > System and uncheck the following -

Use hardware acceleration when available


----------

